# Record Live Radio Broadcast?



## slyvone (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi, has anyone ever recorded a live radio broadcast via the internet?
I would like to record a radio program and have a digital file to share it at a later date.

Thanks


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

http://www.highcriteria.com/


----------



## slyvone (Oct 14, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Freeware Audacity ... http://audacity.sourceforge.net/

Record, Edit and save as MP3 or Wav.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Noyb said:


> Freeware Audacity ... http://audacity.sourceforge.net/
> 
> Record, Edit and save as MP3 or Wav.


What's nice about TotalRecorder (paid $12 years ago) is it's ability to record audio that has already started, start when audio is present, stop when it's not, and for any internet glitches/pauses it stops recoding yet picks up perfectly when things resume. It also has a time feature for unattended starts.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Screamer Radio


----------



## FrasierCrane (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi,

I'm using clipinc. It's a software that automatically detects what songs were played on the radio and then creates mp3-files for you to use.
Here's the download link: http://download2.tobit.com/clipinc/clipinc-12-53034.exe

Have fun.
Frasier


----------

